# Help: Yongnuo 622C and multi camera configuration



## TrabimanUK (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi,

My wife and I do a bit of wedding photography, and have been using remote flashes for a while for some great shots. She shoots 7D and I shoot a 5D II. We use the Yongnuo 622C wireless Tx/Rx boxes, one on the camera and one per remote flash. We use a mixture of Canon 430 EXII and Yongnuo YN-565 EX on each YN 622C.

Everything works fine. Well, it did until we tried to be clever. Initially only my wife had the 622C on her 7D and only she controlled the remote flashes. I just ran with a 580 EX II on my 5D II and had no remote flash control. I know that the 580 EXII can be used as a commander, but we bought it after the remote units and use it as an on-camera flash unit.

However, last week we tried to get clever. We both ran with a 622C on our cameras, so that both of us could use the remote lash units, and this is where problems arose. On taking a shot, one would trigger the other's on-camera flash as well. Not ideal.

I have tried to read the "chinglish" that the instructions are written in, and I thought I understood them, but I was wrong. I thought that I could set the flash remotes to work on 2 channels so that independent cameras could trigger them, but but I can't seem to get it to work. 

Is there any way that we can set up a bank of remote flashes, each with a YN-622C unit attached so that they can be independently fired by two cameras, both with a YN-622C unit and a Canon 430-EX II on them?

Please help 

Grant


----------



## TrabimanUK (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Dave,

thanks. Ideally I would want a flash on both cameras, but that is a definite start. I'll take a good look at the link you sent through - see if I can crack it.

cheers,

Grant


----------



## pwp (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes that link https://docs.google.com/a/paulwright.com.au/file/d/0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA/edit?pli=1 to what is amusingly known as "The Other Yongnuo YN-622 User Guide" will set you straight. If English is your first language, then this is an easy, clear read. Helped me enormously with my YN-622C's.

-pw


----------



## Skirball (Mar 11, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> thanks. Ideally I would want a flash on both cameras, but that is a definite start. I'll take a good look at the link you sent through - see if I can crack it.
> 
> ...



<snip> deleted

Edit: Sorry, ignore that, I didn't understand what you were trying to do until I read a section on it in that link that Dave posted and then it clicked (good stuff btw, thanks for the link). What you're trying to do looks like what is on the bottom of page 10. You set the remote flashes to group B, and the on-camera 622s to group C. Then set both cameras to only fire A+B. The on-camera flash is treated as Group A for that camera, but Group C for the other, and vice versa. That is brilliant. Can't say I have a use for it, but I'm going to try it just to do it.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Mar 14, 2014)

Skirball said:


> Edit: Sorry, ignore that, I didn't understand what you were trying to do until I read a section on it in that link that Dave posted and then it clicked (good stuff btw, thanks for the link). What you're trying to do looks like what is on the bottom of page 10. You set the remote flashes to group B, and the on-camera 622s to group C. Then set both cameras to only fire A+B. The on-camera flash is treated as Group A for that camera, but Group C for the other, and vice versa. That is brilliant. Can't say I have a use for it, but I'm going to try it just to do it.



I tried the solution described above and it works perfectly. I was using two on-camera 565EX's and two off-camera 468 II's, all mounted on 622C's.


----------

